# best string silencer



## ebayollis

Is beaver hair one of the better sting silencers or are the cat whiskers just as good?


----------



## WindWalker

Rubber!


----------



## Tajue17

depends on the bow I think,,,,, if you have a longbow or a thunderbird type of bow where the string does not really touch the limbs then the beaver balls or hush balls work great but for a deep reflex longbow or a full recurve the whiskers work better,,,,, if your bow is pretty loud now with that kind of metalic sound coming form the riser when you pluck the string (usually only from FF) take a strip of Velcro the furry side and stick that down the string grooves and that along with the wiskers is perfect OR get a mountain muffler string made


----------



## ebayollis

whats a mountain muffler string?...LOL
(usually only from FF) also, whats FF


----------



## WindWalker

http://www.driftwoodoutdoors.org/ViewArticle.aspx?AID=3&ID=55


----------



## marteen

*Windwalkers' link..*

...helped me a lot. I've been struggling with Dorado noise for a year and cut the rubber whiskers that my dealer tied on when I bought the bow. I never suspected that a hand-tied whisker would generate noise like that but I took it off after reading that and there was a big difference. Thanks.


----------



## rattus58

Rubber bands, and especially braided nylon cord tied to the string is excellent.

Aloha...  : beer:


----------



## BLACK WOLF

IMO, the best all around string silencers are Catwhiskers or any other silencer that's very similar.

Not as attractive as fur but more effective, IMO.

Ray


----------



## Viper1

ebay -

The best silencers are a combination of the right arrows and good tuning. Adding anything to the string should be considered a last resort. If you really think about it, all string silencers do is add weight to the string in a specific area to hopefully dampen vibration. 

Don't get me wrong some bows DO need extra help, just understand what you're doing and why. For example a cracking sound on release may be due to an over spined arrow smacking the riser, rather than bow noise due to excessive vibration. Some vibration may be due to the arrow disengaging the string off center-line because of it being (acting) either under or over-spined. 

These days, seems like string silencers are more of a fashion statement then a necessity. Always wondered by longbows needed string silencers???

Just my .02.

Viper1 out.


----------



## WindWalker

Bowhunters, especially experienced bowhunters, do not use string silencers to subdue or disguise _smacking, cracking, crashing, explosions, etc_. Bowhunters are not idiots....well...some are, and do know how to tune a bow/rig.

The best tuned bow with perfect matched arrow spine is still going to emit a degree of sound that might not make the _target shooters _in the other lanes jump and run, or jump the string, but animals with big ears will and do.


----------



## BLACK WOLF

WindWalker said:


> Bowhunters, especially experienced bowhunters, do not use string silencers to subdue or disguise _smacking, cracking, crashing, explosions, etc_. Bowhunters are not idiots....well...some are, and do know how to tune a bow/rig.
> 
> The best tuned bow with perfect matched arrow spine is still going to emit a degree of sound that might not make the _target shooters _in the other lanes jump and run, or jump the string, but animals with big ears will and do.


+1...but I have heard some longbows BOTH primitive and current that are amazingly quiet without silencers and really didn't need any.

Ray


----------



## rattus58

Define Quiet?

I've seen bows shot with fingers and then a release, quiet by significant amount. This taught me to be careful of my release and generally shoot for a two finger release as much as possible.

Nock versus self nock or a loose nock on the string.... Huge difference with my bows... Self nock... almost perfect... if I can keep it on the string... still working on that... Heavy arrows and a high brace height make a huge difference for me... and..... the string silencers.... Maybe they don't work but they make it quiet in my mind.... :teeth:

Aloha....  :beer:


----------



## Clang!

I've played around with fleece, yarn, and the catwhiskers string silencers, and the catwhiskers are by far and away the most effective. My only caveat is that they are heavy and will slow your arrows down by about 5-7 FPS.


----------



## BarneySlayer

I have a little bit of the cat whiskers left that haven't flown off.

Rubber bands seem to work pretty well, though they also seem to eventually fly off or wear out, eventually...

Haven't tried the beaver balls.

Heavier arrows seem to help a whole lot


----------



## rattus58

Clang! said:


> I've played around with fleece, yarn, and the catwhiskers string silencers, and the catwhiskers are by far and away the most effective. My only caveat is that they are heavy and will slow your arrows down by about 5-7 FPS.


7 feet per second... that is about 4.77 miles per hour... a stroll in the park with the dog speed maybe at the most... compared to the speed of sound at 1100 or so fps... well.... quiet is a small expense...

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## BowmanJay

I use beaverhair because it looks "period" for the SCA shoots. I think it works well. Gets a bit ratty looking after its been in the weather a few times...


----------



## trapperDave

I dont care for the fur silencers, yarn works better IMO


----------



## Viper1

Tom - 

Just a few notes for the new guys: 



rattus58 said:


> Define Quiet?
> 
> I've seen bows shot with fingers and then a release, quiet by significant amount. This taught me to be careful of my release and generally shoot for a two finger release as much as possible.


Considering the differences in the dynamics of initial arrow flight with a finger release vs a mechanical release, it's kinda like comparing a black powder round to a high-power bullet. (A mechanical release eliminates one major cause of paradox.) 



rattus58 said:


> Nock versus self nock or a loose nock on the string.... Huge difference with my bows...


Ya know this keeps coming up and I keep shaking my head. I'm currently using two different brand nocks with VERY different string grabs on my Warf (and a few other bows). Except for the act of Engaging the sting, I can't tell the difference in sound or points of impact. BUT, the bows are fairly well tuned.



rattus58 said:


> Self nock... almost perfect... if I can keep it on the string... still working on that...


Last time I checked, a dry fire is a little louder than the sound of an arrow leaving a string normally, with or without silencers... been there, done that.



rattus58 said:


> Heavy arrows and a high brace height make a huge difference for me... and..... the string silencers....


Sure, but it's not the only or even the best route, when there are other options. Just make sure that the "heavy" arrow isn't an over-spined arrow and the high brace height is compensating for that. 



rattus58 said:


> Maybe they don't work but they make it quiet in my mind.... :teeth:


That I can buy. No, silencers, most anyway, do work, but they can also mask other issues that should be fairly easy to address.

One of the unfortunate things (or fortunate, depending on how you look at it) about "trad" bowhunters, is that since there are no real rules or benchmarks, any opinion is valid based on personal experience, regardless of whether the guy with the opinion understands what's actually happening or not. 

One thing I've found over the years, that both "trad" guys and compound shooters have in common, is that some folks in both camps seem to think that their bows defy the laws of Physics 

So, it's whatever floats yer boat. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## WindWalker

Forget all the science! Properly tune your bow/rig so that no noise is contributable to an improper tuning and then properly install the string silencers of your choice.

Bow strings do produce a noise regardless how well the bow is tuned. String silencers cannot totally eliminate sound, but they do work to a degree, often just changing the frequency of the sound. It's a matter of which material/type works the best.


----------



## WindWalker

Forget all the science! Properly tune your bow/rig so that no noise is contributable to an improper tuning and then properly install the string silencers of your choice.

Bow strings do produce a noise regardless how well the bow is tuned. String silencers cannot totally eliminate sound, but they do work to a degree, often just changing the frequency of the sound. It's a matter of which material/type works the best.


----------



## Viper1

Windy - 



WindWalker said:


> Forget all the science! Properly tune your bow/rig so that no noise is contributable to an improper tuning and then properly install the string silencers of your choice.
> 
> Bow strings do produce a noise regardless how well the bow is tuned. String silencers cannot totally eliminate sound, but they do work to a degree, often just changing the frequency of the sound. It's a matter of which material/type works the best.


Your statements (in this) are are correct, but what exactly do you think you're doing when you:



> "Properly tune your bow/rig so that no noise is contributable to an improper tuning."


However, you last line needs the following modification: 



> It's a matter of which material/type works the best *- FOR YOU .*




Whether you understand or accept the "science" of what's going on or not, doesn't negate the fact that it exists. With most people, the more they understand what's really happening, the better equipped they are to deal with it without wasting time and effort.

Viper1 out.


----------



## WindWalker

> Your statements (in this) are are correct, but what exactly do you think you're doing when you:


 ..._Properly tune your bow/rig so that no noise is contributable to an improper tuning. _


> However, you last line needs the following modification


You are eliminating any/all noise that is contributable to an improper tuning.

Re: _It's a matter of which material/type works the best - *FOR YOU *_

What works best for you or what you choose to use does not negate the facts. The facts in this matter is that rubber has far better sound/vibration dampening qualities than fabric, hair, and skin.


----------



## Viper1

Windy -

As a general rule (mine), debating for the sake of debating when out with High School. 

Sure, you're eliminating sound by tuning, but exactly what are you doing to make that happen? If you want it simpler, HOW are any changes you're making eliminating sound? No, it's not necessary to understand the how's and why's, but some people actually like to understand what they are doing.



> What works best for you or what you choose to use does not negate the facts. The facts in this matter is that rubber has far better sound/vibration dampening qualities than fabric, hair, and skin.


Also correct, but only a partial answer (and I've used more "rubber" silencers in the past than anything else). "Rubber" also weighs more than "fur" etc. Some people think that's an issue. If "fur" adequately quiets their rig, why add extra weight? And yes, some folks do like making a fashion statement with their rigs.

Just another example of the old saying: would you rather be hit on the head with a falling 5 ton block or a 10 ton block? Sure the heavier block has more mass, KE, momentum etc, but you won't know the difference.

Now if you want to talk about freq changes due to different materials, that's great, but IMHO, I seriously believe that falls into above example as well. The trick to understanding (using) science, is not in the theoretical, but in the empirical. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## rattus58

Viper1 said:


> Tom -
> 
> Just a few notes for the new guys:
> 
> So, it's whatever floats yer boat.
> 
> Viper1 out.


It's unfortunately takin more displacement nowadays to float this boat... but.... :grin:

When was the last time you heard a dry fire? Either yer hearing is daft to start or the dryfire you heard is with a very strong or brace so high the string does't touch the limb... cuz they are usually followed by very load moan from the owner.... 

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## Viper1

Tom - 



> When was the last time you heard a dry fire? Either yer hearing is daft to start or the dryfire you heard is with a very strong or brace so high the string does't touch the limb... cuz they are usually followed by very load moan from the owner....


Ah... yesterday (twice). I just don't react to that stuff anymore... 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Sanford

Our human ears are more sensitive to the frequency of a sound over the amplitude of sound, or at least, to a degree. IOW, certain frequencies are irritating to us, and even though the sound may be of slight amplitude, we perceive that frequency of sound to have a great importance. Example: In an orchestra of say 50 or more players, one guy out of tune in the back row sticks out above the entire group.

Animals like deer hear ranges of sound frequency much better than we do. So, I believe it quite possible one can tune out an irritating sting frequency of low amplitude, only to create a higher amplitude of a pleasingly low frequency. I don't bow hunt, so I don't have any anecdotal reference to know what deer jump at, bow wise.


----------



## rattus58

Well I admit... my reactions are slowing down as well.... :grin:

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## WindWalker

Viper:

You keeping adding new cars to this train and throwing rail switches.

I do believe that the leading question was to solicit opinions on what material/brand of string silencer works the best and what silencers are comparative in performance. Just that simple!

You have strongly suggested that silencers are not necessary, that a properly tuned bow/gear will negate any need for a silencer, and that silencers are more of a "fashion statement" than a necessity. Then, as usual, you tend to insinuate that those that primarily bowhunt do not know the whys and hows of tuning a bow, that it takes a target shooter to take them by their hands and show them the "way."

There is a point in the tuning/form road where target shooters and bowhunters soon part ways.


----------



## WindWalker

Viper:

You keeping adding new cars to this train and throwing rail switches.

I do believe that the leading question was to solicit opinions on what material/brand of string silencer works the best and what silencers are comparative in performance. Just that simple!

You have strongly suggested that silencers are not necessary, that a properly tuned bow/gear will negate any need for a silencer, and that silencers are more of a "fashion statement" than a necessity. Then, as usual, you tend to insinuate that those that primarily bowhunt do not know the whys and hows of tuning a bow, that it takes a target shooter to take them by their hands and show them the "way."

There is a point in the tuning/form road where target shooters and bowhunters soon part ways.


----------



## Viper1

Windy -

The answer for the original poster is still the same:

Use whatever you like - the difference is more perception that reality, just understand the pros and cons of what you're doing - if you have the time or interest. Otherwise, the alternative is to follow someone else's advice blindly and hope that they are right.

Sorry windy, this is going nowhere. The purpose here is to exchange information, IMHO anyway. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## WindWalker

> Otherwise, the alternative is to follow someone else's advice blindly and hope that they are right.


:set1_signs009:


----------



## JamesWest

*agree*



WindWalker said:


> Viper:
> 
> You keeping adding new cars to this train and throwing rail switches.
> 
> I do believe that the leading question was to solicit opinions on what material/brand of string silencer works the best and what silencers are comparative in performance. Just that simple!
> 
> You have strongly suggested that silencers are not necessary, that a properly tuned bow/gear will negate any need for a silencer, and that silencers are more of a "fashion statement" than a necessity. Then, as usual, you tend to insinuate that those that primarily bowhunt do not know the whys and hows of tuning a bow, that it takes a target shooter to take them by their hands and show them the "way."
> 
> There is a point in the tuning/form road where target shooters and bowhunters soon part ways.


I do agree with you . I put on silencers anyway. a lot of bow hunters talk about the Deer hearing the snap and jumping. Well at 30 or 40 Yards away, Thats a fast fast deer who can jump out of the way fast enough to jump the arrow. Thats just my though on the debate. But I will still put the darn things on just in case.


----------



## BLACK WOLF

The Wensel brothers did some testing with whitetail deer and their response to being shot at from different distances with bows and arrows.

The bowstring twang is something to be considered when hunting.

Whoever says it doesn't...has very little if no experience hunting.

Ray :wink:


----------



## JV NC

I haven't found a discernable difference in sound attenuating abilities of yarn v. rubber whiskers v. Beaver balls.

What I have found is....large yarn balls rob a lot of energy. Small yarn balls rob more energy than beaver balls.

I use beaver balls.

Use what you like.


----------



## JamesWest

*so be it*



BLACK WOLF said:


> The Wensel brothers did some testing with whitetail deer and their response to being shot at from different distances with bows and arrows.
> 
> The bowstring twang is something to be considered when hunting.
> 
> Whoever says it doesn't...has very little if no experience hunting.
> 
> Ray :wink:


In 2001 i took a 14 point buck at 40 yards. I have always bagged my limit and i only use stick and string. I have experience. I am just saying that the string silencers are something i have hunted without and not had a problem with the kill.; I also stated that I use them anyway. Yes i have seen deer jump at the twang with silencers. My bow is still much quiter than my friends cross bow and he does fine as well. I didnt want a great debate about string silencers but i think with stabilizers and limb savers You'll be so just fine. again i put them on anyway but to me it is a small difference and the wiskers do just fine. I just am not buying into all the new jax and spiders. I dont think it was cause for anyone to judge my hunting experience.


----------



## BLACK WOLF

JamesWest said:


> I just am not buying into all the new jax and spiders. I dont think it was cause for anyone to judge my hunting experience.


I think you're reading waaay too much into what I said. I appologize if you took it the wrong way.

I said - "The bowstring twang is something to be considered when hunting."

I'm NOT trying to say that a bowhunter, who isn't using any kind of string silencer isn't being conscious of their bowstring twang.

Some bowhunters do not need to consider bowstring noise beyond tuning their equipment or shooting certain types of bows.

My statement was in regards to those that believe bowstring noise has no effect on animals at all or to the point it can cause a bowhunter to miss.

After a deeper explanation...do you still feel I was judging you?

Ray :shade:


----------



## BLACK WOLF

If I remember correctly...the Wenzels determined that between 18 and 35yrds. was the range that a deer was most likely to jump a string and cause a complete miss based on the sound of the bow being shot.

Any one else remember that study?

Ray :shade:


----------



## Floatsum

When Bambi's hearing is soooo good she can hear you breath....

.... just how effective do you really think a string silencer is?

Another idea?
Sound frequency - animals hear much more range than we do. How does one know if your bow isn't cannon fire to Bambi in a frequency we can't hear? (think silent dog whistle)
Ever heard a arrow scream by?

Through the years I tried all sorts of "trinkets" on the string.
Ended up going bare string on my bare bows. Recurves, LBs, and wheels.
Never noticed a definable difference whatsoever.

Ever hear of "K.I.S.S."?

Archery is sooo simple,,,, a cave man can do it!


----------



## JV NC

Actually, their range (where most mammals abilities exceed our hearing) is at Hertz levels HIGHER than ours (and higher than would be made by a bowstring). Think dog whistles.

Sorry......I'm in the sound attenuating business. And, I agree.....it's pretty simple.


----------



## JamesWest

*Thanks*



BLACK WOLF said:


> I think you're reading waaay too much into what I said. I appologize if you took it the wrong way.
> 
> I said - "The bowstring twang is something to be considered when hunting."
> 
> I'm NOT trying to say that a bowhunter, who isn't using any kind of string silencer isn't being conscious of their bowstring twang.
> 
> Some bowhunters do not need to consider bowstring noise beyond tuning their equipment or shooting certain types of bows.
> 
> My statement was in regards to those that believe bowstring noise has no effect on animals at all or to the point it can cause a bowhunter to miss.
> 
> After a deeper explanation...do you still feel I was judging you?
> 
> Ray :shade:



No never felt judged just felt like my hunterability was in question.  Never hard feelings. Just that alot of folks in some other blogs have really been putting folks down for their opinions. I got what you were saying. In short i was just concluding that the Wiskers are all you need, coupled with stabilizer and limb savers. I always appreciate all the feedback on here cause all in all I will learn something if i pay attention. I like that someone like yourself has took the research one step further and I can say now that my bow will not be without silencers. Thank You BLACK WOLF for your patience and consideration. I hope to read more from You on here. Again I apoligize if i came off a bit crass. Just the battle of the bows has gotten out of hand in some places.


----------



## sinko

All I know is that I tune my bows and when I get it right they are shooting their quietest. Then I tie on the cat wiskers and bingo It's even quieter and that makes me happy.


----------



## Brysn H

WindWalker said:


> Viper:
> 
> You keeping adding new cars to this train and throwing rail switches.
> 
> I do believe that the leading question was to solicit opinions on what material/brand of string silencer works the best and what silencers are comparative in performance. Just that simple!
> 
> You have strongly suggested that silencers are not necessary, that a properly tuned bow/gear will negate any need for a silencer, and that silencers are more of a "fashion statement" than a necessity. Then, as usual, you tend to insinuate that those that primarily bowhunt do not know the whys and hows of tuning a bow, that it takes a target shooter to take them by their hands and show them the "way."
> 
> There is a point in the tuning/form road where target shooters and bowhunters soon part ways.


I am sorry, I know it’s an old thread. I stumbled on it when I googled “do I need to re-tune my bow when I add string silencers”. You gotta give credit where it’s due, I about died when I read this.

Nothing against target shooters. I’m a new bow hunter anyway. I just started after a 20+ year hiatus, from bowfishing in my teenage years. Only thing I ever shot with a bow was a big fish… so there is that. I’m ate up with it now so you’ll see me at a target competition before too long.

But I think you nailed it! I did not know target shooters concerned themselves with bow noise.


----------



## Hillscreek_kid

Brysn H said:


> I am sorry, I know it’s an old thread. I stumbled on it when I googled “do I need to re-tune my bow when I add string silencers”. You gotta give credit where it’s due, I about died when I read this.
> 
> Nothing against target shooters. I’m a new bow hunter anyway. I just started after a 20+ year hiatus, from bowfishing in my teenage years. Only thing I ever shot with a bow was a big fish… so there is that. I’m ate up with it now so you’ll see me at a target competition before too long.
> 
> But I think you nailed it! I did not know target shooters concerned themselves with bow noise.


Yes, it will change your tune. They will slowing your bow down. So your arrow will act stiffer. 
Google “the trad lab silencer study)


----------



## fallhunt

I just watched a 3-part YouTube video that I found thought-provoking. The video concerned the testing and evaluation of a new Omega Longbow from Kegan. I cannot vouch for the video’s content based on my own personal experience.

The owner was very pleased with every aspect of his new Omega Longbow, except one. The happy new owner thought that the longbow was too noisy. Indeed, the YouTube audio indicated that the bow produced a loud very high-pitched annoying twang each time the Omega Longbow was shot. 

Happily, the owner/tester was able to easily silence his new Omega Longbow to a pleasant slight thump or swoosh report upon release. Again, the YouTube audio indicated that the bow was now very quiet when shot.

According to the video's host, an important contributing factor that resulted in this "noisy" to "silent" transformation was the change from a continuous loop fast-flight bowstring to a Flemish-twist B-50 Dacron bowstring. I found this interesting.


----------



## Broncman

I shoot a lot of 3D. Maybe it's me, but when I stand beside some one with the rubber cat whiskers...I can hear them. They kind of whistle or whir to me. Yarn or otter puffs don't do this.


----------



## PrimitiveGreek

So at the end of this debate it's fair to say that a well tuned bow for all reasons is a great way to start on a quieter setup, adding some sort of material to the string that will damper the string harmonics is likely to benefit rather than hurt. Factor in that some bows are just louder than others or to be more positive quieter than others, the silence is out there...........


----------



## LawtonOkChuck

After reading all these comments, my 2 cents is if you are hunting in very damp conditions, use a string silencer that does not draw moisture. You can test that by misting them with a spray bottle of water and shooting an arrow just to see if they will change your arrow's impact point


----------



## MihajloSimsic

Best string silencer is putting more weight on your arrow. I've been told by more experienced bowhunters to put the weight on the string on your arrow instead. I also hear flemish twist strings are quieter than endless loop. But I'm keeping my beaver balls because they look cool lol.


----------



## Jonnyjuice

Agree with the heavier arrow weight. I’ve used wool yarn to make them and made cat whiskers. If you like cat whiskers I buy the material in larger quantities from jannsnetcraft.com to save a significant amount of money.
They sell fishing lure materials.


----------

